# Time to change line?



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

need some advise,I live like 500 miles from the closest beach but, That is where I love to fish.anyhow I didn't get to the coast last year and, all of my reels have PP from the year before,should I change the line on all my reels?All reels have been stored in the dark and, haven't been used since then.Thanks for any help.

It sucks living inland  

chris


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

PP will last you for years without changing it out. After 20 or so trips reverse the line on the spool and you got 20 more trips outa it.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Most braids and monofliament line will last if looked after. Looking after in my book is to rinse the line from top to almost the bottom in fresh water to get rid of the salt, dry and store in cool dark place - BB


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have PP one some of my reels that is close to two years old. I flip the line to keep thing even and clean it with fresh water after each trip. Still working and catching fish.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

your PP should be good...if it was mono i would change it but then again when i used to use mono it would crap out after a week of fishing


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

derekxec said:


> your PP should be good...if it was mono i would change it but then again when i used to use mono it would crap out after a week of fishing


 You need to get some better mono, I have had the same mono on my 525 that gets fished every trip ,and have had it on there for 9 months now and no problems. It is Suffix Tri 17lb and gets washed after every trip and soaked in mild dishwashing liquid every couple trips when I service the reels. I find this soaking really seems to add to the life of the mono and softens it to reduce memory.


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the response guys,Black Beard, I did wash the line down with fresh water then allowed it to dry then stored it in the dark so,I should be ready.thanks again!
Stuck in Tn.


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

barty b said:


> You need to get some better mono, I have had the same mono on my 525 that gets fished every trip ,and have had it on there for 9 months now and no problems. It is Suffix Tri 17lb and gets washed after every trip and soaked in mild dishwashing liquid every couple trips when I service the reels. I find this soaking really seems to add to the life of the mono and softens it to reduce memory.


It might add to life a little bit, but one of these days you're going to get that "fish of a lifetime" on and you know whats goin to happen, 9 month old line " NOT". I change mine at times 2 or 3 times a weekend, course I fish just about every weekend too.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I have pp on my spinners for macks and its been on one of my reels for 3 years now of daily summertime fishing.. I trust it.. Mono I change after I get crossed once.. which is at least once a week.. JAM


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i used to use stren high impact and ande and we went out everyday and they crapped out in a week :/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Braid*

Yep what gilly said. I change my mono every season, but the braid I change every once in a while.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Well I have pp on my spinners for macks and its been on one of my reels for 3 years now of daily summertime fishing.. I trust it.. Mono I change after I get crossed once.. which is at least once a week.. JAM


 Braid on one of Jam's reels??? Thought ya swore that stuff off?? 

I'm same way with mono,if I feel an abrassion of any kind in it as I am spooling it on,the bulk spool comes out and on with more line.. 

One of the chief causes of line abrassion is dry line that is being thumbed in the cast,just a thought...


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*hmm*

I guess you guys have a more abrasive beach than we do. As Bart stated here in florida I too keep my Sufix on my reels up to several months, not 9 but only because by then i have had a couple bad blow ups and it was time to respool for lack of line but not in lack of condition of line. I store my reels and line in 72-75* room temp. and keep the line on the reels for many many months. The sun we have is just as bad if not worse, we fish the same 35 P/T Salt water you do, so the only reasons why i could see your line letting you down is lack of preservation in your line after fishing or line quality or you have highly abrasive beaches, moreso than us here in florida I doubt it, buy maybe. Try Sufix once and if you still find it not working out then try braid. Good Luck


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AtlanticAngler said:


> I guess you guys have a more abrasive beach than we do. As Bart stated here in florida I too keep my Sufix on my reels up to several months, not 9 but only because by then i have had a couple bad blow ups and it was time to respool for lack of line but not in lack of condition of line. I store my reels and line in 72-75* room temp. and keep the line on the reels for many many months. The sun we have is just as bad if not worse, we fish the same 35 P/T Salt water you do, so the only reasons why i could see your line letting you down is lack of preservation in your line after fishing or line quality or you have highly abrasive beaches, moreso than us here in florida I doubt it, buy maybe. Try Sufix once and if you still find it not working out then try braid. Good Luck


 I know that Jam,Rodwatcher,and I all come from NC,and yes,we do fish several times a week.. Also,I think all three of us use suffix,and no we don't backlash that often.. We do have many biters (small and big sharks) here,and bluefish as well. Our beaches vary from red sand to white,and some is almost like gravel with shells mixed in,so I guess it could be said that it is abrassive.. Many times we have to cast heavy lead and a big bait,and that will cause you at times to thumb the spool,especially in a good head wind.. Like I said in the post above,much of our line changing could be do to dry thumb touching line..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Braid on one of Jam's reels??? Thought ya swore that stuff off?? 


I do but,, I only run it 15 pound class on a 15 pound reel.. Only on my spinners.. None on the heavers and not like I have seen it used 80 pp on a little spinner.. I don't look for distance from it but more so a capacity thing with 10 or 12 pound mono on my stradics I'm dumping the spool 300 yrd of 15 pp and no worrries bout dumping the spool ..for now.. lol.. JAM


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well,I'm like RW and DD,in that if I'm down for a week,I'll respool all the reels I use at least once,more if I'm in a drum/blue/doggie blitz.Regardless of the type beach you fish,you have no idea what critter or floating/submerged debris goes bump into your line.That's another reason to always wind the line back on the spool through your fingers so you might just happen to feel any abrasions.

Speaking of braid,if you guys target spanish,specks,and stripers what pound test/diameter are y'all using ? Or,which is better,the 14/6 or the 20/8 ? I'm thinking of switching my spinners(BG-15s) from Stren Extra Strength 8# test to braid this year.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Spanish PP 15 lb equal 4 pound mono..
Trout PP 8 pound equal 1 pound mono.. JAM


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

JAM, I got a question for you and I'm serious. I have read the claims of how thin braid is but when I spool it on a reel I don't get the expected Yardage using power Pro or any other brand I have tried. Is this just something I'm doing or is there a little factory hype involved?


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Depends on which model reel you've got and which braid. I've got some Whiplash 30lb braid and it is dang thin. 300yds won't fill a 6500 spool.

I also have a 1500m spool of 65lb PP which I've loaded onto my 525's. I know I can't clear the spool of line, so I don't worry about how much is really on there.

On the subject of changing braid though, I now reverse load the braid by reeling the braid that has been used onto a spare spool which then gives me the untouched braid that has been hiding.

The bad thing about braid is that any abrasion severely weekens the line, but for clean water fishing, it is superb!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

im no expert caster, but i change the line on my surf rigs every 5 to 6 trips (pro overruns permitting, sometimes it can be twice in a trip ). Also, that blakemore reel magic stuff, i use it after every rinse once the spool is dry and it prolongs the life of mono especially after being in the saltwater all day. All i know is that even after i wash my reels (and no i do not powerwash them, i give them a long gentle mist of water) i know theres still salt under the line which has been washed. That blakemore stuff gets deep down into the spool where theres still salt and i think does something to neutralize the salt. I was no genious in chemistry (physics was my class though) so, please if im wrong, CORRECT ME because i want my line to last as long as the next guy. Thanks, Arman


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

LP06, to get the burried salt deep into the spool use SaltX or CorrosionX. They both wick, and will go deep into the spool. They also lube the line like Reel Magic. The added benifit is they will seek out salt on the reel as well.

If the line has lost it's luster(shine) it will absorb more water, which makes it weaker.
longcast.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

longcast said:


> If the line has lost it's luster(shine) it will absorb more water, which makes it weaker.
> longcast.


thanks longcast, thats what i have noticed for a few years, it loses some type of coating from the factory and gets a really dull look Once again, thanks for recommending the saltX, gonna have to give it a try


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

mono is cheap enough to change out every week or month so why not...we use pp on just about everything and we flip that line every other week and respool every month or 2


----------

